# Truckside bracket for ultramount- 2006 chevy c4500



## HTI (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a truckside bracket for ultramount off a 2006 chevy c4500 for sale.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What do you want for it???


----------



## HTI (Oct 26, 2007)

$325, sorry about that


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

HTI said:


> $325, sorry about that


You still have this.


----------

